
World’s fastest computer breaks AI record - davidmr
https://www.wired.com/story/worlds-fastest-supercomputer-breaks-ai-record/
======
davidmr
The article is a little light on details, but seems cool nonetheless. I’d like
to see more details on the tensorflow modifications they made for parallel
computing. I’ve never had awesome results using distributed tf. The parameter
server model just doesn’t seem to take good advantage of a really high
performance interconnect.

